# Adding Anavar



## Kraken (Jan 7, 2022)

For people on TRT at normal doses (that is, not blasting) would adding Anavar help reduce fat and build muscle without suppressing the test levels? I read that Anavar can reduce natural test, but since the test is being added externally, I am thinking this would not occur. Is that correct?


----------



## shackleford (Jan 7, 2022)

correct
on trt, your natural production is already suppressed.

your body has this way of maintaining, or trying to maintain, a normal state. Its called a negative feedback loop. Basically, by introducing exogenous testosterone, your body realizes the elevated test levels and ceases its own production. 

as far as building muscle or loosing fat, i think alot of that is diet related.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 7, 2022)

sorry for the multiple edits, but i didnt want to just leave you a one word answer


----------



## Kraken (Jan 7, 2022)

shackleford said:


> sorry for the multiple edits, but i didnt want to just leave you a one word answer


Oh I appreciate the detail. It sounds like you don't think the Anavar adds much then?


----------



## shackleford (Jan 7, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Oh I appreciate the detail. It sounds like you don't think the Anavar adds much then?


it will add.
It seemed like you were concerned that it would detract, lower your test somehow. I was trying to explain that that isnt how it works.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 7, 2022)

shackleford said:


> as far as building muscle or loosing fat, i think alot of that is diet related.





shackleford said:


> it will add.
> It seemed like you were concerned that it would detract, lower your test somehow. I was trying to explain that that isnt how it works.


Sorry now I was being unclear. Do you think it will help add muscle and cut fat? Since it's an oral, I wonder how effective it is. I'm lifting 3 times per week, and still, belly fat persists. Eating about 500 calories below maint. I thought I read that Anavar would promote muscle growth even in a caloric deficit. I assume I need to hit the protein pretty hard.


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 7, 2022)

you’re already suppressed. Trt suppresses natural T. So you don’t have to worry about that. Exogenous testosterone will keep your levels up if you’re taking enough

Anavar was my first experience with anabolics, added it to my trt. Started with 30mg, and increased to 40mg. It was nice. Strength improvements, recomp: I got leaner but a little bigger… it’s nothing major but a nice addition to trt. It’s a gateway drug though.

It will wreck your lipids. My HDL cut in half and my ldl doubled. I have the labs to prove it
Other than that it was good


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 7, 2022)

Var would be real nice on trt!


----------



## shackleford (Jan 7, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Sorry now I was being unclear. Do you think it will help add muscle and cut fat? Since it's an oral, I wonder how effective it is. I'm lifting 3 times per week, and still, belly fat persists. Eating about 500 calories below maint. I thought I read that Anavar would promote muscle growth even in a caloric deficit. I assume I need to hit the protein pretty hard.


Yes I think it could certainly help you in those endeavors.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 7, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> It will wreck your lipids. My HDL cut in half and my ldl doubled. I have the labs to prove it
> Other than that it was good


Will they return to normal after the Anavar is stopped?


----------



## Kraken (Jan 7, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Yes I think it could certainly help you in those endeavors.



Cool! 

Maybe a 20mg tablet twice a day, spread out? How long a cycle is safe?


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 7, 2022)

var on trt is amazing


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 7, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Cool!
> 
> Maybe a 20mg tablet twice a day, spread out? How long a cycle is safe?


60mg at the least


----------



## MrBafner (Jan 7, 2022)

I was doing 50mg for a while and was ok .. didn't feel much at all and upped it to 50mg twice a day. I liked it, but I don't like taking that much of a dose so stopped and went NPP.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 7, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Cool!
> 
> Maybe a 20mg tablet twice a day, spread out? How long a cycle is safe?


Sure give it a shot. Personally, i'd start low, assess your progress and sides, and adjust from there, but i feel like im more conservative than most.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 7, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> 60mg at the least





MrBafner said:


> I was doing 50mg for a while and was ok .. didn't feel much at all and upped it to 50mg twice a day. I liked it, but I don't like taking that much of a dose so stopped and went NPP.





shackleford said:


> Sure give it a shot. Personally, i'd start low, assess your progress and sides, and adjust from there, but i feel like im more conservative than most.



Thanks for the advice guys, much appreciated! I'll split the difference and start with 60mg / day, spread out, and see how it goes for 30 days. 

So for diet, lots of protein? Should I keep cals below maintenance?


----------



## Razzaa (Jan 7, 2022)

It would help to know exactly what your goals are. Diet and training will always be more important than drugs. 

In my opinion, I wouldn't waste my time and money with any AAS if I was only working out 3 times a week. I would just make sure my diet was on point and up my training first. I suggest you research Anavar and get a better understanding of the drug. Once you have more knowledge, you will have a better understanding of its characteristics. This will help you make an informed decision. That's my suggestion. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jan 7, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Sorry now I was being unclear. Do you think it will help add muscle and cut fat? Since it's an oral, I wonder how effective it is. I'm lifting 3 times per week, and still, belly fat persists. Eating about 500 calories below maint. I thought I read that Anavar would promote muscle growth even in a caloric deficit. I assume I need to hit the protein pretty hard.


It won't do both simultaneously, no. 

In a calorie surplus, it'll help add some tissue. 

In a calorie deficit, it'll help RETAIN muscle tissue, especially in a larger deficit. 

It was commonly used in AIDS patients for muscle wasting, to prevent muscle loss.


----------



## snake (Jan 7, 2022)

You can but to what end? Var is nice; I love it as a finisher but I don't expect it to be around long because it won't. It's a finisher, not intended to be used for long term. You want long term, keep the fork out of your mouth and get your ass in the gym when you need to be in.

As the boys said, your test in suppressed already on TRT.


----------

